# OPUS vivace



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello all-
My LBS offer me a 2006 OPUS vivace bike with a pretty interresting discount (2800$ VS 4125$)
This is a new company (around 10 years) and I'm guessing if some of you have comments/feedback regarding this bike.

Here's a picture









The bike is well equipped (not exactly like the picture):
Full Carbon frame/fork
Full ultegra 10 spd 
Mavic cosmic Elite
Saddle Italia SLR
Carbon handle bar

I weighted the bike, without pedal it weight 17.10 pounds.

For more info, here's the website.
https://www.opusbike.com/site2006.htm

You opinion is appreciate!
Thanks


----------

